# Weird tire wiggle...



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

My tires wiggle whenever my speed reaches 120 and above
So I searched the forums regarding tire wiggle and concluded to bring the sentra to a car alignment center. 

Afterwards, I test run it at the autobahn...the Sentra _*still*_ wiggles at *exactly* 120 but when i reached speeds above it like 125 to 160, it dissappears and drives VERY smooth. Has anyone encountered this problem before and is there any way to correct this?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Does anyone have a theory or an idea on what's causing this? It's making me quite reluctant to run at the autobahn coz if there's something wrong, my suspension or something might just come off


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

one of the wheels could be off balance.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Does that mean one of my wheels is dented or warped out of shape?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

possibly, or one of your wheel-weights could have just fallen off(happened to me before). When one of my weights came off, the car would have a strange vibration at 40 and 80mph, all other speeds were fine.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey thanks for the advice! I hope those wheel weights are available at the wheel balancing shop...

By the way, the speeds i posted (120-160) are in kilometers per hour, not miles


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Hey thanks for the advice! I hope those wheel weights are available at the wheel balancing shop...
> 
> By the way, the speeds i posted (120-160) are in kilometers per hour, not miles


Well, with my bent rim, it'd start *noticably* 
shaking/vibrating around 65mph+, but it wouldn't
go away by going faster, just get much worse. Maybe
it's the wheel bearings or something like that  .
A friend had an old Camaro that did the exact same
thing, but he sold it before he ever found the problem.
I don't think it's an unbalanced tire, (I accidentally
knocked a weight off my Honda's front/right wheel and
you can barely feel any difference), or a bent rim;
maybe one of your tires is f*cked: (has a bulge/tumor)?
But making the problem go away by going faster is
bizzare. Lose tie rods/connecting rods? Go to a pro;
they'll probably diagnose it for free, maybe?


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

first thing any shop is going to want to do is balance your wheels, 9 times out of 10 thats all there is to it.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

also opt for dynamic balance, not static, so that both sides of the wheel has weights for better results. :thumbup:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Exalta said:


> My tires wiggle whenever my speed reaches 120 and above
> So I searched the forums regarding tire wiggle and concluded to bring the sentra to a car alignment center.
> 
> Afterwards, I test run it at the autobahn...the Sentra _*still*_ wiggles at *exactly* 120 but when i reached speeds above it like 125 to 160, it dissappears and drives VERY smooth. Has anyone encountered this problem before and is there any way to correct this?


Just one question: What tires are you running?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yokohama S306's on all fours...i just hope they're omnidirectional...

Thanks for all the advice guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## foxx (Dec 28, 2003)

(I figure by now the problem's solved but just to toss my hat in the ring ..)

I had a similar problem a couple weeks back. I'd gone in to exchange a tire with a bulge (on warranty). The folks threw on a new tire, balanced it and aligned the front end. When driving, at 90-100km/hr religiously the car would behave like a drunk duck (ie wobble). Took it back and they diagnosed the problem - they needed to balance the other 3 wheels : especially the rear ones. Didnt make any sense but they did it and ... Presto ! problem solved.

Give it a rip
Foxx


----------

